# Share rating??



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Wanted to see how we all stack up all across the cutthroat world of moving human beings from point A to B. I am in northern California and I am sitting, hopefully for the foreseeable future at 4.88


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Madison Wisconsin.
Lifetime 525
Rated 338
5 Stars 315
Rating 4.89


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

4.78.....just cant seem to ever get to 4.8


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Madison Wisconsin.
> Lifetime 525
> Rated 338
> 5 Stars 315
> Rating 4.89


Once you get to that level lifetime, ratings are less damaging, no?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

B-kool said:


> Once you get to that level lifetime, ratings are less damaging, no?


Yes... My rating drops by 0.01 by one non-five star. It is all about mathematics. Key is to rack up as much five stars as possible whenever we can and however we can. Kinda like playing Super Mario. LOL.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Yes... My rating drops by 0.01 by one non-five star. It is all about mathematics. Key is to rack up as much five stars as possible whenever we can and however we can. Kinda like playing Super Mario. LOL.


I figured as much and I further believe I cracked the code of how to procure 5 Stars on nearly all rides. Not going to share, because then the method would become generic, because I believe the six degrees of seperation could never be more true whether drivers or pax.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*329 trips, 248 rated trips, 224 5 stars. 4.85. Never handed out water, gum, or asked for 5 stars.*


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

B-kool said:


> I figured as much and I further believe I cracked the code of how to procure 5 Stars on nearly all rides. Not going to share, because then the method would become generic, because I believe the six degrees of seperation could never be more true whether drivers or pax.


Boo!!! If you're not going to share then why bring it up and tease?


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> Boo!!! If you're not going to share then why bring it up and tease?


You know the way to the money tree Orchard, you gonna start mass production of maps?


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

B-kool said:


> You know the way to the money tree Orchard, you gonna start mass production of maps?


You should change your name from B-Kool to B-Corny


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

jonnyplastic said:


> You should change your name from B-Kool to B-Corny


99% of Uber drivers don't read this forum. For those of us that do, we are here to help one another.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm no longer driving expect the one ride/month to stay active. But I'm so pissed off at the moment at FUBER that I am thinking of deleting all my docs to get deactivated.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Yeah... I would gladly, but the words i have come to use seem to produce stars in the count of five. Pax fly to all regions, I tell someone here what I say, and all of a sudden the unique experience I provide in my office makes me sound like a global parrot. Pass. I know you understand this.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

B-kool said:


> Yeah... I would gladly, but the words i have come to use seem to produce stars in the count of five. Pax fly to all regions, I tell someone here what I say, and all of a sudden the unique experience I provide in my office makes me sound like a global parrot. Pass. I know you understand this.


You must either be hypnotizing or using mafia tactic! 

I simply say "I'll trade five stars" while making sure they see my phone. Actual star gets dispensed once they exit the vehicle.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dallas Fort Worth, 622 rides, 4.79. I was up to a 4.82 last week but then had a couple of really crappy rides and I plummeted back down.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> You must either be hypnotizing or using mafia tactic!
> 
> I simply say "I'll trade five stars" while making sure they see my phone. Actual star gets dispensed once they exit the vehicle.


That works too


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I'm about 2000 trips with a 4.70 rating. 

I work in LA.


----------



## mlaalm (Mar 22, 2016)

Charlotte, NC area - 4.92 almost 1k rides. Will probably start going down slightly. Going to start playing surge market more and early mornings. Later.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

mlaalm said:


> Charlotte, NC area - 4.92 almost 1k rides. Will probably start going down slightly. Going to start playing surge market more and early mornings. Later.


Count your blessings.... I live in Greensboro which was voted by CNN as the most racially tense city in America.... and I swear since the emergents of Donald Trump I'm noticing alot more angry white males who will get in with a chip on their shoulder and get out with a 1 star look on their face....I'm a veteran driver, with over a year of driving for Uber 10 years in the transportation industry/ customer service.... I kept a 4.9 up until around a month ago now I'm at a 4.77.....now I go to Charlotte and work....Charlotte is full of fun and happy successful free thinking people...out of 30 rides I receive 29 5 stars in Charlotte.... My score goes back up, then I come back and drive in Greensboro and my score goes back down...it's sad....


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

4.93
510 trips
369 rated
349 5 stars

Only drive daytime..... no goodies passed out.... just a nice car and pleasant conversation if the rider dictates such.... Very much a point A to point B.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

once your score goes down, its very hard to get it back up......this weekend end I received 37 5 stars out of 40 trips and my score went down 1 point....Uber is utterly full of shit......they do all they can to ensure that they have unhappy driver's..... To day I start another job and I think this Uber bs is a thing of pass for me.....


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Miami Florida
3616 trips
3075 rated rides
2894 5 stars
Total 4.95 rating


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Uber315 said:


> Miami Florida
> 3616 trips
> 3075 rated rides
> 2894 5 stars
> Total 4.95 rating


That's some serious driving! And pretty impressive rating as well!


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> That's some serious driving! And pretty impressive rating as well!


Yes sir and thanks a lot . I won't post earnings cause people will quit!!!


----------



## ryanthedriverguy (Mar 29, 2016)

DFW TEXAS
LT 348
RT 205
5S 180
4.80


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2016)

Early says so far. It annoys me, the only four stars weren't deserved, I know for a fact that three old ladies said I was their best Uber ever and as they were leaving the car, said they were definitely giving me 4 stars, some people don't realise four stars is bad.. And when they take a water, milky way and lollipop and say they will give me a four, they're either ignorant of how bad four stars is or just a dick


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

After grinding to get back to 4.76 I drop to 4.73, _again._

F#@% bullshit stupid-ass pax...


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Seattle
Uber: 4.91
Lyft: 5


----------

